# Fast forward too fast, rewind goes forwards?



## osd1000 (May 3, 2011)

Hurrah, I have my new TiVo, and it seems to work. Except that when trying to watch (OK, listen to) the one programme it's recorded so far ("The Archers") the fast forward button is ludicrously sensitive and jumps several minutes at a time. Stranger still, the rewind button fast forwards too.

Wibble?

(S)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

osd1000 said:


> Hurrah, I have my new TiVo, and it seems to work. Except that when trying to watch (OK, listen to) the one programme it's recorded so far ("The Archers") the fast forward button is ludicrously sensitive and jumps several minutes at a time. Stranger still, the rewind button fast forwards too.
> 
> Wibble?
> 
> (S)


It's well reported that trickplay doesn't work too well on radio stuff.

There is a sticky thread with many of the known issues.


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

are you sure you are using 'FF' button and not 'ff skip' (you described jumping)

If you are FFwarding hell for leather and press Rew it just slooooooooooooows down (keeps going forward) - i actually find this more intuitive and wanted it on V+

Also if you are FFwarding and just press play it automatically skips back a few seconds and plays from there which is brilliant and means you dont need the reactions of a fly


----------



## osd1000 (May 3, 2011)

Yes, definitely using the ff button.

The TiVo has now recorded some TV, and that behaves as I expect (more or less as the S1 TiVo behaved) so it's just a weird radio-specific bug. It's annoying with "The Archers" since I invariably want to fast forward past the news and "Front Row" trailer, but I can go and make tea or something rather than use fast forward.

(S)


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

osd1000 said:


> Yes, definitely using the ff button.
> 
> The TiVo has now recorded some TV, and that behaves as I expect (more or less as the S1 TiVo behaved) so it's just a weird radio-specific bug. It's annoying with "The Archers" since I invariably want to fast forward past the news and "Front Row" trailer, but I can go and make tea or something rather than use fast forward.
> 
> (S)


Yes I have had the same problem with radio recordings, it just does not navigate properly. TV recordings navigate as you would expect.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

osd1000 said:


> Yes, definitely using the ff button.
> 
> The TiVo has now recorded some TV, and that behaves as I expect (more or less as the S1 TiVo behaved) so it's just a weird radio-specific bug. It's annoying with "The Archers" since I invariably want to fast forward past the news and "Front Row" trailer, but I can go and make tea or something rather than use fast forward.
> 
> (S)


However the 30 second skip works


----------

